

Top 8 Worst Kids Boardgames - bengarvey
http://kidsdungeonadventure.com/top-8-worst-kids-boardgames/

======
YmMot
Operation and Hungry Hungry Hippos don't really belong on this list as they
are not board games per se, they are games of skill. By this rationale quite a
lot of video games are "bad" because they don't fit the criteria for a good
board game; of course it doesn't make sense to judge them by that rubric.

It should be noted that they both we created in a time before video games were
widely available, so perhaps they are rather quaint in some respects today,
but I think the fact that the skill required is different from that required
by most video games today causes them to retain enough novelty to still be
entertaining.

The author says that without the theme, Operation would be nothing but picking
stuff up with tweezers. In fact, that is a game my siblings and I (all firmly
in the Nintendo generation) enjoyed very much and spent many many hours doing
(in a version called "pick up sticks").

~~~
bengarvey
I hear you on games of skill vs board games.

I agree with you that these games were designed in a different era, but that
we shouldn't continue to play them out of tradition. We should retire the ones
that don't hold up and make room for new games.

